# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A i gëzojnë vërtetë virtytet e një "burri" meshkujt shqiptar ?!

## Robbery

Desha te dija ç'mendim kane femrat per meshkujt shqiptar dhe cfare mendojne meshkujt per ate qe do te thone femrat...
Diskutim te kendshem..edhe mos u zini..
Love, Robbery

----------


## xfiles

Po ti bjeri shkurt, provo disa meshkuj shqiptar nga te gjitha klasat shoqerore dhe intelektuale dhe pastaj hajde na thuaj ndonje mendim.

----------


## loneeagle

> Desha te dija ç'mendim kane femrat per meshkujt shqiptar dhe cfare mendojne meshkujt per ate qe do te thone femrat...
> Diskutim te kendshem..edhe mos u zini..
> Love, Robbery


Te gjithe nuk i njoh por ata qe kam ne familje jane perfect  :buzeqeshje:  jane pak kokeforte & dembela kur behet fjale per household chores tipik shqiptar por i falet

----------


## MI CORAZON

Good question!

Mashkull dembel eshte ai qe varet ekonomikisht nga gruaja. Nuk shkon ne pune full time, ose shkon paciperisht part time. Mashkull dembel eshte ai qe kur vjen pas pune, shtrihet sa gjate e gjere ne divan dhe pret me ja cu buken tek goja. Mashkull dembel eshte ai, qe s'shkon me bo pazar (ushqimesh) kurre, me ose pa gruan....lol...e vazhdoj listen deri neser ne mengjes po te duash, por s'ia vlen. As hasmit mos i rafte ne dere nje i tille. 

Mashkull punetor eshte ai qe shkon ne pune perdite dhe e merr vete goten e ujit/kosit, nga frigoriferi. (lol)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> I guarantee ju nuk ka djal shqiptar te bej household chores si jane disa te huaj. Nje shoqja ime thonte djemt e saj lajne banjat, karpetat, perdet and all that imagjino nje shqiptar e ben nje gje te tille.



E ke gabim! Njoh meshkuj shqiptare une , qe bejne cdo lloj pune shtepie.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Une po kerkoj mendimet e te tjereve..ndryshe nuk hapja teme, shkruaja roman....


Supozoj qe nuk paske njohur djem shqiptar meqe dashke mendime.
Shiko si eshte puna, pa dallim si fillim nese jane shqiptar apo italian apo gjerman apo anglez apo ku di une nuk ka pyll pa derra, keshtu qe pergjithesimet jane te veshtira.
Por djemt shqiptare jane pa diskutim MESHKUJ ne te gjitha kuptimet.
Tani ka edhe idiote, ka edhe injorante, ashtu si ka djem te shkelqyer me intelekt etj etj. 

Nje gje eshte e sigurte qe me siguri ka edhe djem qe jane te pershtatshem per ty. Me thuaj si e do burrin se ta gjej une.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Permenda gje pjata une? 

Jo se eshte turp me la pjata per nje mashkull, por femrat kane qejf  dhe njekohesisht merak t'i lajne pjatat dhe rrobat vete. Pra femra i merr persiper keto larjet instiktivisht. (mendimi im ky)

----------


## PINK

Dhe mua sme pelqejne keto pergjithesime. Se varet me cfare kategorie ke te besh. Ka meshkuj shqiptar sh te mire ne cdo drejtim,ka dhe nga ato derrat pastaj. Lol

----------


## PINK

Se kisha vec per pjatat. Sa per turp ska turp ne shtepine tende. Nese Kane mundesi pse Jo. Te rrine ne shpi dhe te presin gruan e bejne vec? Lere spo e them . Lol

----------


## s0ni

Duke marre parasysh meshkujt shqiptar ne familje dhe qe njoh; jane te sinqerte, punetor dhe familjare.

----------


## anita340

Marre ne pergjithesi jane familjare te mire dhe ky eshte kriteri kryesor per te vleresuar nje mashkull sipas mendimit tim. Me ka rene te kem te beje me shqiptare qe jetojne me te huaja dhe e di qe ato nuk u shqiten dot . Desha te them qe ndoshta ne mund te mos jemi objektive por fakti qe edhe te huajat i vleresojne tregon te kunderten.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po tashi gjith meshkujt shqiptar si kena njoft , por mund te flas per fisin tim dmth ata meshkuj qe kan qen aty , per baban tim , dhe tim shoq .
Ska mashkull qe mos ket difekte ne lidhje me dicka por prape jan meshkuj qe si nderroj me meshkujt e rracave te tjera ...
Te pakten per mua , se duhet pare dhe si kan qen perjetimet e te tjerave ne lidhje me meshkujt shqiptare .

----------


## uj me gaz

aq meshkuj sa gjithe meshkujt e tjere neper bote. te tjerat nuk kane te bejne me gjinine.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> I guarantee ju nuk ka djal shqiptar te bej household chores si jane disa te huaj. Nje shoqja ime thonte djemt e saj lajne banjat, karpetat, perdet and all that imagjino nje shqiptar e ben nje gje te tille.


ka dhe meshkuj shqiptare qe bejn punet e shtepis *** flas me ckam pare nga te afermit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Nuk janë langaraqër dhe bu*R*a. Një mashkull duhet të ruajë rolin e vet shoqëror dhe gjinor. Kjo mbi të gjitha.

----------


## mia@

> Ok korazon i agree with you on most parts lol. Ni burr qe nuk shkon ne pun needs to get shot.
> 
> Vec pjata nuk lajm lol sorry


Pa merak se dhe ne s'po i lajme me me dore. Meso si te perdoresh dishwasher-in te pakten  :perqeshje: 



> E ke gabim! Njoh meshkuj shqiptare une , qe bejne cdo lloj pune shtepie.


Burri im p.sh. Ben pune shtepie. Ndonjehere i bertas se nuk dua te vere lavatricen se nuk kontrollon kudo per ndonje rrobe te palare, apo ve dishwasher me pak ene.  :ngerdheshje:  Gatuan, lan, fshin dyshemene, vetem per sistemim, palosje rrobash  nuk i vjen ndoresh.  :perqeshje:  Por ajo qe me pelqen te te huajt eshte se i shikojne punet dhe femijet pergjegjesi te te dyve dhe jo vetem te gruas. Edhe kur bejne dicka shqiptaret ta kujtojne sikur po te bejne nder ty dhe jo se e kane per detyre.    Sa per temen varet cfare vlereson secila nga ne te nje person qe ka ne krahe. Dikush quan mashkull te vertete nje  bad boy e ndonje tjeter ndonje  qullavec qe ta urdheroje. Ka femra qe nuk duan qe meshkujt te nderhyjne ne punet e shtepise, e blahblahblah. Shije-shije

----------


## Robbery

> Nuk janë langaraqër dhe bu*R*a. Një mashkull duhet të ruajë rolin e vet shoqëror dhe gjinor. Kjo mbi të gjitha.


Dhe cili eshte ky rol shoqeror dhe gjinor...?

----------


## PINK

> Kush eshte punetor, eshte per te gjitha punetor (lol). Kush eshte dembel, eshte per te gjitha dembel. Kjo eshte per te gjithe njerezit, pa dallim gjinie. 
> 
> 
> 
> Shyqyr qe hengra nje cike tani, se kisha tere diten pa buke. M'kishte ik loma syut.


vallaji O Korazon, une vec nje gje kerkoj prej maj llaver- te me gatuaj ndonje gje yammi, e te me bej ate food shopping. Te tjerat i bej vete, psh pjatat i laj vete lol. Kaq kerkoj nga jeta.  :ngerdheshje: . (e nuk qahem hic fare, se i got it good, me vret i madherishmi zot qe me shef qe nga lart, po te rrej). Mire do ishte ate gatimin ta shtonte nje cik, jo vetem per weekend, po its ok se me ben dhe breakfast, aty barazohet me gjithe javen.  :ngerdheshje: .

Megjithate varet dhe menyra si jane rritur. Nese kane pare qe meshkujt gjithmone duhet te ndihmojne ashtu behen dhe vete. Nese jane rritur ne han, ku ligji behej nga Maliqi, dhe  Maliqit vetem i sherbehet, dhe u know the rest. 
Po me ckam pare nga keto qe njoh une ne USA, te gjithe burrat ndihmojne grate e tyre. Dikush me cooking,dikush me food shopping, e dikush me laundry, e dikush me kids etc.

----------


## angmokio

Pyetja eshte sa meshkuj jane meshkujt Shqiptar apo sa femra? 
Nga postimet qe shikoj me teper eshte shkruajtur qe mashkulli duhet te punoj , pastroj , laj- shplaj e hekurose se sa ne ndonje fushe tjeter.
Hapesja e temes na e sqaro per c'fare e ke fjalen kur thua mashkull?

Gjithsesi , brezi i ri i meshkujve Shqiptare ndryshojne si nata me diten me brezin e vjeter. Jane me xhentile , me te kuptueshem ndaj nevojave te femres ( cilado qofshin ato), e vetmja gje qe i bashkon te gjithe meshkujt Shqiptar pa dallim brezash eshte autoriteti i tyre ne familje.

----------


## Robbery

Ti ke te drejte por desha ta lija interpretim te lire, gjithsesi meqe e hapa une temen, po te them kriteret me te cilat i mas une meshkujt..
*Sa personalitet kane meshkujt shqiptar? Sa te zotet jane per te perballuar jeten? Sa respekt kane per femren?*

----------

